# New Guy Here



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, just joined this forum. I got a little ahead of myself. I posted a question before I found this place to say HI!!!
I am new to RVing but, I am a proud owner of a 2007 Sydney 32FRLDS. this is an awesome forum.









thanks Kevin & Kathy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey swanny. Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Being new to RVing, you sure started out with a nice Sidney 32 footer. Keep on posting.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME* to the best site in cyberspace!

Where do you call home?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME* to the best site in cyberspace!

Where do you call home?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME !! CONGRATULATIONS !! ENJOY !!*


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *WELCOME* to the best site in cyberspace!
> 
> Where do you call home?


home is eastern Pa. on the Pa. / NJ border. about 8 miles north of Easton Pa.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> *WELCOME* to the best site in cyberspace!
> 
> Where do you call home?


home is eastern Pa. on the Pa. / NJ border. about 8 miles north of Easton Pa.
[/quote]
You're in very good company in that area!! Sure hope we'll meet sometime at a Rally!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!









Glad to have you on board.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum! You don't happen to have a vette do you? I remember a Swanny from a vette site.....

Congrats on the Outback!

mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi swanny
















to Outbackers! 

Enjoy camping in that Sydney


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me welcome you to Outbackers. Then I want to congratulate you on your new Outback.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!







Enjoy your new home away from home.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> Welcome to the Forum! You don't happen to have a vette do you? I remember a Swanny from a vette site.....
> 
> Congrats on the Outback!
> 
> mark


wish i did own a vette. closest i got was a 1996 chevy impala ss. it did have the vette motor. awesome fast.


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Hello to another Outbacker in Pa. hope to see you at a rally next year.The pig roast rally in Lancaster is a good time for all,







check it out.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers*


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

THANKS ALL FOR THE WARM WELCOME!

KEVIN


----------

